# 2012 I.B.O. Indoor Worlds



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

It has been in March for a while so yeah a big change. Everybody will be shooting in UnderArmour or Merino wool base layers with hand warmers in their pockets.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

I might be wrong, but isn't this close to Lancasters big indoor shoot?


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Traveling could be real interesting at that time of year.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Lancaster's shoot is the following weekend.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Bowtechie said:


> It has been in March for a while so yeah a big change. Everybody will be shooting in UnderArmour or Merino wool base layers with hand warmers in their pockets.


You forgot to add the miners lamp and or a flashlight. The last time I shot it it was dark in there.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

JHolling said:


> You forgot to add the miners lamp and or a flashlight. The last time I shot it it was dark in there.


Last year the lighting was great- we were in the far left end of the building- but you had to walk through the entire outdoor expo to get there. Either way- don't know too many people that can get any prior work on 50 yd indoor 3D's before coming to Cleveland. I know I will only have about 2 or 3 outdoor 3D shoots under my belt before I go.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

I noticed the change as well. Its been in March forever. I think they wanted to eliminate two National events in the same month. So January was the only open month.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

I enjoyed that shoot last year.. January is fine by me.. I shoot two leagues all winter, so ill be looking forward to it.


----------



## BlueUltra2 (Jun 18, 2002)

We're planning on going for our first time and we were figuring on it being in March until we seen the new schedule dates. Hopefully the weather cooperates with the shoot and isn't bad.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Is the EXPO going at these dates or will it be just the shoot itself?


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

I looked at the IX center schedule and nothing is on it yet


----------



## whispershooter (Nov 12, 2005)

Shoot itself. The expo is Feb 24-26


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Looked at the IBO site and nothing listed on any of next years shoots yet.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Looked at the IBO site and nothing listed on any of next years shoots yet.


There's a link on the main page...brings up a pdf file.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I love to shoot the indoor worlds the weather is usually crapy this time of year. Great shoot to start the 3d season off.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

whispershooter said:


> Shoot itself. The expo is Feb 24-26


That's a nice change, most griped about the fee to get into the expo and parking, this should eleviate that I'd guess.


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

The show wasnt worth it,even with Lee and Tiffany


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood (Apr 19, 2009)

Is there a qualifier for this shoot?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

AFC-Hazelwood said:


> Is there a qualifier for this shoot?


No, it is a World Qualifier itself though.


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks, Pinwheeler!!!!!!


----------



## ballistic300mag (Nov 9, 2006)

I want to go but what is the format? Is it just like outdoor 3d?? How many targets?


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

40 targets all in one day.you need a line time.Shoot 2 arrows and score and pull.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

now that its not as close to our wedding date we should be able to make it.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

My daughter and I shot this shoot last year and fell in love. I loved the extremely organized format,go to the line shoot get off the line switch places shoot again get off the line go pull and score till you're done with all 40. What a blast,lighting was great,brand new targets.


Dewayne


----------



## monster04 (Mar 1, 2011)

where is this shoot at and what date?


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

This shoot,( IBO Indoor World Championship ), is going to be January 20-22 2012 at Parma Archery- IX Center 6200 Riverside Dr. Cleveland, Oh 44135


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

This is just a fun IBO shoot, when outside is all nasty here in Ohio and there is really no 3d shooting going on this is a good warm and challenging.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I think it is a cool shoot, and I hope to do even better this year. then Lancaster the week after should be intresting.


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

I think I might try to make it, I've never shot indoor 3D and I bet it's a lot of fun


----------



## littlejohn78 (Mar 1, 2010)

Best indoor shoot I have ever been to the staff is awesome and super friendly, well organized and everyone is on the clock so it levels the playing field for alot of people who dont normally follow IBO rules. Good time all should attend


----------



## LT. Speed (Nov 28, 2009)

Can't wait


----------

